# HELP: Spulen 2.5L Pulley (possible) problem! Huge annoyance!



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

So I got the SPULEN 2.5L Pulley over the holidays, had it put in by a shop here in town whos all about VW/Audi's about 2-3 weeks ago. My car is a 2008 Rabbit BTW, 69k miles.
Car definitely needs as if more acceleration has opened up but lately, starting last week.. I hear this..Certain sound, hard to describe but kind of sounds like a squeaky metal type sound coming from the front right.. It doesn't ALWAYS happen but when it DOES happen its ONLY around 1.8-2.2k ish RPM's and when i give it GAS at those RPM ranges.. If i'm cruising with light throttle i hear nothing, nothing at idle, or higher rpm's.. only that range of RPM's.

Its driving me insane and i even went back to the shop, they checked everything, re-tightened everything, nothing is scraping or anything.. i've got no clue what it is! 
And I can't find anything online about anything similar either...

Maybe its my water pump needing replaced finally? tensioner pulleys? i got no clue..

ALSO tonight, when i got home from work.. i parked the car, left the car running and popped the hood and looked at all the belts and all..and with car just idling, i saw all pulleys/tensioners(top one) spinning as they should BUT the tensioner that would run off the SPULEN pulley belt was NOT touching or spinning AT all! Could that be the possible issue? shouldnt it be touching and spinning at all times? could it possibly be needing replaced?

Someone or somebody PLEASE help me..this is so annoying.. i just doubt its the SPULEN pulley but this sound only started after i put this in..so yeah.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

if the tensioner/belt does not have tension like shown in the install video, something is wrong.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxeBTqEmXLM#t=227


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well based on watching the video a few times, it's installed correctly but tonight when I had car running at idle and tensioner on bottom wasn't spinning because belt wasn't touching would that mean that the tensioner is needing replaced? Car does have 69k miles... And my gf works for autonation so I can get a new tensioner for cheaper

Here's install pic from 2 weeks ago


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Nick_V08 said:


> Well based on watching the video a few times, it's installed correctly but tonight when I had car running at idle and tensioner on bottom wasn't spinning because belt wasn't touching would that mean that the tensioner is needing replaced? Car does have 69k miles... And my gf works for autonation so I can get a new tensioner for cheaper
> 
> Here's install pic from 2 weeks ago


You replace the belt with a shorter one when you installed that pulley?

And w/ 69K miles, you're only 10K from needing a belt job. Not a bad idea to get one done anyways --do the water pump while you're at it.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You replace the belt with a shorter one when you installed that pulley?
> 
> And w/ 69K miles, you're only 10K from needing a belt job. Not a bad idea to get one done anyways --do the water pump while you're at it.


The pulley kit comes with the smaller belt so yes they did.

But with that bottom tensioner not touching at idle could that be the culprit causing those sounds and maybe it's just at its end now? 

If if I did the other belt, should I do water pump, bottom tensioner all together? Since pulley obviously has new belt.

For all I know it is that tensioner cause the problem..


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Nick_V08 said:


> But with that bottom tensioner not touching at idle could that be the culprit causing those sounds and maybe it's just at its end now? .... For all I know it is that tensioner cause the problem..


Seems like you've got your answer --you need a belt job.



Nick_V08 said:


> If if I did the other belt, should I do water pump, bottom tensioner all together? Since pulley obviously has new belt.


Yup. Tensioners, water pump, and lower belt all at the same time.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay if I do all this now, what ALL would I need?

Top Belt
Top Tensioner
Bottom Tensioner
Water pump

Is that it? Or what am I missing? (already got coolant)


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Nick_V08 said:


> Okay if I do all this now, what ALL would I need?
> 
> Top Belt
> Top Tensioner
> ...


Fittings and hardware. That stuff is all one time use --I wouldn't reuse anything besides the accessories.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Fittings and hardware. That stuff is all one time use --I wouldn't reuse anything besides the accessories.


For now I'm going to just replace bottom tensioner since it's my main concern and TOP belt for maintenance wise. I don't really want to to do water pump yet or top tensioner being as they work just fine and I got no issues with them. Plus I can't afford $460 in labor I was told to replace everything at once.

I can get a new top belt, bottom tensioner from VW for $85 for BOTH being as my gf works for autonation so her discount saves me about $40.

And I was quoted $150 in labor to replace those. I can live with that. At 80k miles I will do water pump then and top tensioner.

Because next month I'm due for a brake flush anyways and that's another $90 going into the car.

And nobody say just DIY because I don't got the time AT ALL to do it or any of the tools needed. Sadly..


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Nick_V08 said:


> For now I'm going to just replace bottom tensioner since it's my main concern and TOP belt for maintenance wise. I don't really want to to do water pump yet or top tensioner being as they work just fine and I got no issues with them. Plus I can't afford $460 in labor I was told to replace everything at once.
> 
> I can get a new top belt, bottom tensioner from VW for $85 for BOTH being as my gf works for autonation so her discount saves me about $40.
> 
> ...


You already replaced the top belt. If your only problem is the top tensioner --then just do that. You *need* to start getting ready to do that water pump and bottom belt soon though.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You already replaced the top belt. If your only problem is the top tensioner --then just do that. You *need* to start getting ready to do that water pump and bottom belt soon though.


Nonono. BOTTOM belt was already replaced. The SPULEN pulley is on bottom, and comes with a new belt which is bottom one. Main problem is BOTTOM tensioner making noise and not touching.

So I'm going to replace BOTTOM Tensioner and TOP belt. Since top belt is what runs the water pump etc. 

Will do water pump and TOP tensioner later being as they work just fine, no problems. And just replace that belt.

SPULEN pulley comes with a new, shorter belt being as it's bit smaller and lightweight. 

And I doubt this this has had a belt job before I've owned it so is rather be safe and replace top one same time as bottom tensioner is being done for preventative maintenance. So I'd have both new belts, new bottom tensioner.

Then later I'll do top tensioner and water pump since no issues with them yet.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Nick_V08 said:


> So I'm going to replace BOTTOM Tensioner and TOP belt.


good idea, but here's the thing; that tensioner is really the only thing keeping that belt secure. if it comes off, you risk damaging that lower belt, your upper belt, or components that it can come in contact with (fans). get it taken care of asap.

also, that is a really good price for parts and labor on that repair. be sure to thank your girl again.



Nick_V08 said:


> Then later I'll do top tensioner and water pump since no issues with them yet.


i'm at ~128k miles on my original water pump; so it may be way later before you need to touch that.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

le0n said:


> good idea, but here's the thing; that tensioner is really the only thing keeping that belt secure. if it comes off, you risk damaging that lower belt, your upper belt, or components that it can come in contact with (fans). get it taken care of asap.
> 
> also, that is a really good price for parts and labor on that repair. be sure to thank your girl again.
> 
> ...


I can get both parts for $80 and a friend just told me he would do it for me for $60, so that saves even more money


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Nick_V08 said:


> Nonono. BOTTOM belt was already replaced. The SPULEN pulley is on bottom, and comes with a new belt which is bottom one. Main problem is BOTTOM tensioner making noise and not touching.


Yeah --screwed THAT bit up LOL. I just put my Nuespeed pulley back on today, so I don't know why I said that...


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Yeah --screwed THAT bit up LOL. I just put my Nuespeed pulley back on today, so I don't know why I said that...


Haha it's all good! But hell $85 for parts and $60 in labor for my friend to do it, I can live with that.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well put new bottom tensioner in and new serpentine belt on top with help of my friend and the damn noise is gone! Now I just hope it stays that way! 

Car finally has the pull and power that it should be having! Definitely pulls much better.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spoke too damn soon! Sound is happening AGAIN!!! I'm getting so damn annoyed and can't seem to figure out what's going on or where it's coming from.

I feel like I wasted money on the pulley AND the parts I replaced last night.

This is so damn frustrating and discouraging, can't even enjoy my damn car the way I want it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Nick_V08 said:


> Spoke too damn soon! Sound is happening AGAIN!!! I'm getting so damn annoyed and can't seem to figure out what's going on or where it's coming from.
> 
> I feel like I wasted money on the pulley AND the parts I replaced last night.
> 
> This is so damn frustrating and discouraging, can't even enjoy my damn car the way I want it.


Well, it's either the water pump, or you're just not used to the added NVH from an under drive pulley.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've talked to USP them selves and they said I shouldn't be experiencing any sounds like I'm getting at all with this pulley.

Only last thing I can think of to do is replace water pump, upper tensioner and both rollers.

And if that doesn't fix it I'm at a completely damn loss.

Car does have 69k miles and I doubt water pump has ever been changed in this car. I've only had it since 51k miles so I go no clue


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Nick_V08 said:


> I've talked to USP them selves and they said I shouldn't be experiencing any sounds like I'm getting at all with this pulley.
> 
> Only last thing I can think of to do is replace *the oem pulley and belt and retest.*


^^ fixed

if it doesn't do it when replaced with the original equipment, then it's the spulen, right?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

le0n said:


> ^^ fixed
> 
> if it doesn't do it when replaced with the original equipment, then it's the spulen, right?


I'd do this myself.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to put stock pulley back on with a new belt and go from there. If problems persist then I got more issues that I have to figure out. At that point I'd replace water pump


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

cool. keep us updated.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Going to friends house again tonight and throw stock back in. Then go from there... 

I love cars but Jesus they're such a PITA


----------



## soooup (Aug 25, 2013)

I recently installed the underdrive pulley from ECS Tuning and had the same exact issue. They told me it sounds like a worn tensioner, but alternatively i can source out a smaller belt to tighten it up, because my belt was slipping. To me it seemed like there was too much play in the belt because my tensioner was bottoming out. I went back to stock a few days ago and since the noise hasn't come back, as i knew it wouldn't. I'm currently deciding whether or not to replace the tensioner, or buy a smaller belt. I will most likely try to source out a smaller belt, because replacing your tensioner didn't work, so i'll keep posting here and on VOF with updates on progress.


----------

